# Portrait Studio Photographer (Sears, Walmart) VS. Custom Photographer



## SabrinaO (May 8, 2011)

What are some good/funny reasons why people should choose a Custom Photographer rather than a Portrait Studio Photographer from one of those chains? I want to compile a list.


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2011)

When you hire me, you get me.  When you go to one of the chains, you get whatever person they've managed to hire for that week.

That person is in it for a job. I'm in it for a career.


----------



## KAikens318 (May 8, 2011)

^^^^^That

I used to work for a portrait studio and they are not allowed to be creative. You have to use the backdrops they give you, there is very little room for posing, and you can't change the settings or the lighting, so basically a studio shooter is a person who is getting paid to focus and push a button. There is hardly any PP done and there is really not a lot of artistic value in the photos. Not to mention the prices are outrageous sometimes. Go with a custom photog unless you want your photos looking just like everyone else's. When I walk around at work I can always spot who got their photos done at Sears because they all have the same props, poses, and backdrops!


----------



## kundalini (May 8, 2011)

A trained monkey can push the shutter release button.


----------



## SJGordon (May 8, 2011)

Sometimes you want a burger and fries; most times though you want a meal that is good.  Same as photographs:  sometimes a snapshot by _anybody_ is good enough, most times you want something good.


----------



## ababysean (May 8, 2011)

There are so many great blog posts about this.  The big ahhh haaaa moment for me was realizing that the chain stores main reason to even have a photo studio is NOT to photograph, it is to get the customer INTO the store to buy more clothing, appliances, shoes, whatever....
Think about it.  Where are the photo studios located in most stores?  In the kids clothing section or at a location way into the depths of the store, so you have to pass every other section in order to even get to your appointment.  Even walmart, yes, the studio might be at the front of the store, but you are IN the store.... most likely you are going to go get some milk or bread after your session..........
When you hire a custom photographer, they are there for the client, from start to finish.

Another thing is they hire based on sales experience, not photography knowledge.  The cameras are basically set on auto and configured to the studio lighting, can never be changed.  I have a friend that works at Sears every holiday season as a photographer... She doesn't even know what shutter speed is.  She is a people person and can make good sales, so they hire her, to SELL you pictures of your loved ones.  

Also, google newborn hospital photographer.  Several positions will come up clearly proving this, showing sales experience a MUST, photography experience not needed....  wow really?  amazing!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 8, 2011)

Are we writing copy for you website, or sumthin'?


----------



## ababysean (May 8, 2011)

Another thing that pulls people into Sears or Walmart is the lure of a package for $7.99  Make sure you realize that is for ONE pose, no digital files.  If you want a digital file and different poses the prices go up way higher then most local photographers will charge.....

I think Sears for the cheapest digital package is like $250 dollars


----------



## manaheim (May 8, 2011)

I like monkeys.


----------



## kundalini (May 8, 2011)

manaheim said:


> I like monkeys.


And monkeys like you back.







​


----------



## EckoZero (May 8, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> What are some good/funny reasons why people should choose a Custom Photographer rather than a Portrait Studio Photographer from one of those chains? I want to compile a list.




In my opinion, the difference between the two is no less than the difference in how much fun you can have with a pretty girl

Chain store portrait photographer = A glass of wine and 5 minutes with a pretty girl
Custom photographer = A bottle of gin and a night with that same girl


----------



## OrionsByte (May 8, 2011)

EckoZero said:
			
		

> In my opinion, the difference between the two is no less than the difference in how much fun you can have with a pretty girl
> 
> Chain store portrait photographer = A glass of wine and 5 minutes with a pretty girl
> Custom photographer = A bottle of gin and a night with that same girl



That is the weirdest analogy I have ever seen.


----------



## EckoZero (May 8, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> That is the weirdest analogy I have ever seen.


 

I'll 'fess up.
I stole it from Randall Monroe (the genius behind legendary webcomic, XKCD - xkcd: 1000 Times)


----------



## Vinny (May 8, 2011)

You shouldn't think of this as a photographer but as non photographer. Most people with children aren't thinking "great image" but as "I want to capture my child at this age". The studios in these stores are set up with a photographic formula and as was said "a monkey" or anybody can take the photo. Yes, people are lured into the store for the $7.99 special and spend more but I remember when I got married I spent more on my wedding photos than I originally had the package for - that's where the extra money is for the studio. Nothing in store is any different than the school photographers except maybe the school photographers started out as legit photographers and maybe still are except school photography pays the bills.

I will say that there were many times as my children were growing up I thought how I should take the photos but not having the correct equipment stopped me. Quite honestly, the photos any of the places took were good although not spectacular, same as the photos from school. But how spectacular of a photo do you need of your child holding a stuffed animal and smiling?

The Walmart by me is now offering wedding photography as well which I thought was interesting, not sure if it's only studio or they go to your ceremony/reception.


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2011)

As an electrician, I can testify to the fact that monkeys can even be trained to do electrical.... ...







.......so snapping shutters is so easy an amoeba could do it.


----------



## SJGordon (May 8, 2011)

ababysean said:


> Also, google newborn hospital photographer.  Several positions will come up clearly proving this, showing sales experience a MUST, photography experience not needed....  wow really?  amazing!


 
No kidding, we just had a new daughter come into the World last month and one of the sheets in the "booby prize" bag we got was an offer for "First Baby Photo" packages right in the hospital.  I asked the nurse who the photographer was, and she said one of the nurses with a point and shoot usually.  PASS.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 8, 2011)

The difference........the average person doesn't care, they aren't interested in searching out a photographer to do a "real" shoot. They are happy showing up with their kids and dealing with who ever is working that day, paying the fee and usually using a store discount coupon, for the free 8x10 and walking away happy. It's been like this for years, and it isn't likely going to change until the stores aren't making enough money from it.

So are professional portrait studios suffering from this.........as the word usually goes, who cares. These people wouldn't be heading there in the first place.  If someone working at these places had a skill set and a brain they could easily generate alot of work for themselves outside the wallmart studio.  

I have entertained the idea of applying for one of these jobs part time, just to use it to promote my own business on the side, word of mouth carries a lot of weight.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 8, 2011)

You people are missing the point. The OP is looking for a list of reasons to use her over Sears, so she can either put on her website and brochures, or rattle off at potential customers.

TPF needs a TIP($) button, rather than a Like button.


----------



## Vinny (May 8, 2011)

Unless to OP has a really good reason why, there aren't any reasons! Parents just want a photo of their "cute" kid period. Non photographers don't care if the photographer uses a 8x10 or a P&S as long as the photograph comes out how they like it. The OP can stress that she comes to their homes, will guarantee that the parents will LOVE the photo of their child (this could be a PITA guarantee) and that she will price match any local competitor's price (may be losing money). Walmark, Home Depot and the like have killed the Mom and Pop stores in wherever they land ... they have also destroyed supplier companies as  well.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> You people are missing the point. The OP is looking for a list of reasons to use her over Sears, so she can either put on her website and brochures, or rattle off at potential customers.
> 
> TPF needs a TIP($) button, rather than a Like button.


----------



## ababysean (May 8, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> The difference........the average person doesn't care, they aren't interested in searching out a photographer to do a "real" shoot. They are happy showing up with their kids and dealing with who ever is working that day, paying the fee and usually using a store discount coupon, for the free 8x10 and walking away happy. It's been like this for years, and it isn't likely going to change until the stores aren't making enough money from it.
> 
> So are professional portrait studios suffering from this.........as the word usually goes, who cares. These people wouldn't be heading there in the first place.  If someone working at these places had a skill set and a brain they could easily generate alot of work for themselves outside the wallmart studio.
> 
> I have entertained the idea of applying for one of these jobs part time, just to use it to promote my own business on the side, word of mouth carries a lot of weight.




You can not do that, when you are hired, you sign a non compete form.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 8, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Unless to OP has a really good reason why, there aren't any reasons! Parents just want a photo of their "cute" kid period. Non photographers don't care if the photographer uses a 8x10 or a P&S as long as the photograph comes out how they like it. The OP can stress that she comes to their homes, will guarantee that the parents will LOVE the photo of their child (this could be a PITA guarantee) and that she will price match any local competitor's price (may be losing money). *Walmark, Home Depot and the like have killed the Mom and Pop stores in wherever they land ... they have also destroyed supplier companies as well.*


 
Just like the MWC is killing the longtime independant pro studios? Doh!

OMG! I can't believe I went there.


----------



## Vinny (May 8, 2011)

What's a MWC?


----------

